# my humble stash (500 ct)



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

(top tray, pull out drawer, bottom, middle tray.)
sorry for the direction problems, my humble stash has accrued quite quickly.. as a relative noob i've made some mistakes in some of my purchases.. however i've learned a lot!

Some of those revelations were: 
likes- Sumatra wrappers - on tatuaje's especially (see how i did that there), liga privada, my father cigars, man o war, and ave maria, the entire black pearl line, as well as for the price the torano line, morro castle. And the grand habano Black Knight is a great smoke for the money.

dislikes- gurkhas. nica libre, and grand habano vintage 1992.

also that i tend to prefer smaller gauge cigars and need more of them/ petites... and i need more $ and more cigars. (MAKE MONEY SMOKE CIGARS)

Some newcomers about to be added are the Man O war double perfecto sampler and i'm picking up at least one of the Tatuaje mini monsters box's .. but hopefully more like 2.

Any recommendations you have based on my likes / dislikes of cigars would be appreciated.. also the positioning of my cigar oasis.. because i read that it needs to be free from wall's an inch and a half, and vertical its really close to the middle tray. Thanks!

Also my 24th birthday is Saturday the 6th, what should i light up to celebrate?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice stash, smoke a Liga.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Very nice stash you've got going there. My vote goes to the Feral Pig. Happy early birthday!!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice collection! Today is my Bday, and I'll be firing up a Liga #9 after dinner!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice looking stash there, i enjoy the black pearls too, love that bundle of tats all nice and neatly tied up teasingly in yellow ribbon. Whats the large tat next to them?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gotta go with the LP! And dude, the foam humidifier and analog hygrometer has to go! Just sayin.

And Happy Birthday!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday! A birthday is a Liga day!

And have you looked into the Torano 50yr, the PDR Oscuro, PDR 1878 Oscuro, Ramon Bueso Genesis, or Undercrown? All of those should fall squarely in your wheelhouse!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

eggopp said:


> Nice looking stash there, i enjoy the black pearls too, love that bundle of tats all nice and neatly tied up teasingly in yellow ribbon. Whats the large tat next to them?


I know looking back i wish i had more boxes of tats ha. That's the tatuaje cojonu 2012! Sumatra wrapper like the capa, so good.

Tony- Happy birthday and great choice! I'm thinking a ferral.. But the reconquista and god of fire are in the mix also.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Zephead- I know man, only haven't changed them cause they're pretty new but ill be going with some form of kitty litter/beadgel combo! The analog is for looks, I have a digital that I move around and the oasis hydrometer to be safe. So far analog isn't bad.. Conning from a background in music I've always had a soft spot for analog :/

Ninja- out of those you've listed I've tried and liked the torano 50 year I think I have 4 left, a lot of coffee flavor in that one. Ill def look into the rest! The undercrown corona viva! Has been on my list got awhile.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> Zephead- I know man, only haven't changed them cause they're pretty new but ill be going with some form of kitty litter/beadgel combo! The analog is for looks, I have a digital that I move around and the oasis hydrometer to be safe. So far analog isn't bad.. Conning from a background in music I've always had a soft spot for analog :/
> 
> Ninja- out of those you've listed I've tried and liked the torano 50 year I think I have 4 left, a lot of coffee flavor in that one. Ill def look into the rest! The undercrown corona viva! Has been on my list got awhile.


Those green foam humidifiers look identical to the Quality Importers ones that came with my humidors... Get a knife with a sturdy and decently sharp blade, and you can pop that back right out/off, get rid of the foam, and fill the whole thing with KL...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Im still a noob myself but it seems we have somewhat similar taste so I'll mention some Ive really enjoyed. I definitely second the Undercrown, other than that... Flor De Las Antillas, Oliva V or O, La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor(enjoyed one a few hrs ago), The Black Market, 601 Green Oscuro, and the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. And nice stash man!!!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Those green foam humidifiers look identical to the Quality Importers ones that came with my humidors... Get a knife with a sturdy and decently sharp blade, and you can pop that back right out/off, get rid of the foam, and fill the whole thing with KL...


Will do bro, I'm going to do it with te oasis carfare as well.. I want KL that's scent less and had the white and blue crystals correct?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> Will do bro, I'm going to do it with te oasis carfare as well.. I want KL that's scent less and had the white and blue crystals correct?


Yup, got mine at Petco, but Petsmart has some, and some Wal-Marts do. Mine is just the plain old Petco brand, smallest bag will last me a lifetime, lol. 8lb. bag I think...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Heartsandspades said:


> dislikes- gurkhas. nica libre, and grand habano vintage 1992.


Nice stash!

Let those Nica Libres rest for several months and you may find you like them better.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice looking stash! Happy Birthday Korey!


----------



## zkenny (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazing collection! 
For such a beautiful collection, I just wish the pictures were sharper :/ (sorry, it's the artist in me) Try a tripod next time?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

If you'd ever like to have even more of a humble stash, feel free to send ask for my address and send me some cigars, I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

CI must love you! Nice stash bro...


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

So what did you go for, for your birthday smoke?


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

It's tomorrow eggop still not sure, chilling on the river now enjoying a MOW little devil. And yea CI loves me so much they throw in a box of matches sometimes ha basstards. I try and switch it up between famous, holts, cbid, and local now bc my former frat little gives me discounts and they get a bonus if he sells a box. So no more Internet for me. #broke.

sorry for the pics they're from my phone


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you for the birthday wishes! Attended the Temple fb game today with the fam and a wonderful cuban meal afterwards.. decided on the LP "feral", wanted to keep with the cuban theme and go with the cohiba seleccion piramides but wanted something meaty.


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

If we played cigar monopoly, you would most definitely be the banker.


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

And that would be the finest "community chest" I have ever seen


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a fine looking "humble" stash. Makes mine look like a paupers collection.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely AWESOME!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Stonedog said:


> Nice stash!
> 
> Let those Nica Libres rest for several months and you may find you like them better.


Agreed. They are decent for the price. Give them another try after some rest.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nica's are good. They are the poor mans Padron 64


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice stash


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

nice stash one day I'll have a big enough humi to bring all my stogies home from my locker i need a 500-1000 count I found one I like that has aging shelves in it. cheers


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful collection, I can only hope I have that many some day.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Excellent stash. Dig the Pearls - and the Ligas too.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Dreaming of a stash like that!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

teamgotoil said:


> Dreaming of a stash like that!


Same here. I'm sitting just above the 30ct mark.

To the OP, why don't you like the Gurkahs or Grand Habano sticks?


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I am wanting to try some Gurkhas. Just don't know which one to try. There are so many different ones out there.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Big OCD! But lovely lovely collection.
ENJOY!:smoke2:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice stash


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

If you like sumatra wrappers like I do, brazilian, mexican, and sungrown wrappers are quite tasty. CAO Brazilia is a dark and rich cigar, and Oliva Series V is a full-bodied stick with lots of flavor (that one is sungrown if i'm not mistaken)


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Kitty litter? Local Walmart doesn't stock it, but Kroger does.


----------



## Andres3672 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys I have a question,I have couple of cohiba esplendido whit the old warranty seal and notice that The two boxes has the same letters and numbers "JQ 100495" now is this normal or each box has to have a different number like 495 496 and so on? Or it's mind that they where made on the same day or month? Thanks if any one can help me!


----------

